# grow tent or no??



## growkindnugs (Oct 20, 2008)

basically i have a spare bedroom that has a/c running to it...i can use an area of about 7x7 in said room...i like all aspects of getting a homebox, the only thing i worry about is the temps getting to high running a 600 hps...what do you guys think??


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

:48: welcome gkn, i would suggest looking around here and buildin your own.  It's not to hard,everybody here will help you ... oh, and you should have no prob keepin temps down with a 600 and a good air-cooled hood/inline fan, and again...welcome:48:


----------



## growkindnugs (Oct 20, 2008)

well i'm not too handy, but that is def an option...should i go with a cool tube??  thanks


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

Im not familiar with the "homebox"...what are the dimentions?


----------



## growkindnugs (Oct 20, 2008)

56in x 56in x 78....it seems a bit pricey though at 269!


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

I've never used(or knew first hand) a cool tube but i know a lot of people are very happy with them and even make them. I, myself would go with a good sealed,air-cooled hood, JMO.


----------



## fellowsped (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a homebox.  Just got it and and i love it.  Stands right at the end of my bed and best part is my girl can still use the closet for all her clothes.


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 28, 2008)

Very high-quality tent, with good air flow. I would go with a cool tube and duct it out through carbon filter/fan combo through the top of you tent. 
I have a Homebox S w/dimensions of 31.5" x 31.5" x 64" and with my 400 watt MH/HPS temps are in the low 70s. I use a 424 CFM 6" fan to exhaust! Good luck with your grow, 420usagrow


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*Lets get this thing started asap, get pics and a journal my buddy !

Were ALL here to help whenever *


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have had the same size homebox for several months.if i had to do it over i would not buy a tent.to me its a hassel to work with your plants.always on your knees to do anything.do not get me wrong,its a nice tent,just not what i want.i will build me the setup i want.where i can stand up and take care of my veggin plants.


----------

